# Crostini ideas



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

We love crostini and have fun thinking up ideas to top them..Here are several we plan to have sunday..I'll of course make more than this but this gets us started...
8-slices Italian bread, about 1/2 inch thick.Grill or toast bread under broiler on both sides, we don't like it rock hard, but you fix it as you like.
now for toppings
1-chopped marinated sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
2-Sweet butter, chopped chives and smoked salmon
3-mashed gorgonzola dn chopped toasted walnuts
4-Mascarpone and smoked salmon, tine bit of dill
5-Mashed raw figs and top with a small piece of prosciutto
6-black olive paste and mozzarella, run under broiler
7-fresh mozzarella and anchovie, run under broiler
8-sauteed chopped mushrooms,fontina chees, run under broiler..

Got any ideas to add...? 

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Ummm, what's a crostini?


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

I just found this one... sounds great to me.

( Thanks to CDkitchen)


*Artichoke Crostini Recipe*



12 ounces marinated artichoke hearts
3  stalks heart of palm
3/4 cup Mayonnaise
1/4 cup sour cream
1 cup parmesan cheese
2  clove garlic -- crushed
1/4 teaspoon Tabasco Sauce
  French bread -- sliced 1"-thick
  parmesan cheese for topping
  paprika for topping
Directions:
 Drain artichoke hearts and place in food processor with other ingredients and process quickly until coarsely chopped. Mound about 2 tablespoons mixture on top of bread slice, sprinkle with extra parmesan cheese and paprika. Place on baking sheet and put  under broiler until topping is hot and bubbly. Serve  immediately.This recipe for Artichoke Crostini serves/makes 12.



Texas... looks like it's a piece of French bread toasted and 
then topped with yummy things.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

Texas, Pds,
 Crostini, Bruschetta, are slices of toasted Italian bread, spread with toppings,the two words are sometimes used interchangeably. Bruschetta is usually topped with a simple topping, first being toasted and then rubbed with garlic. Something like just tomato,evoo,an herb,salt and pepper, Crostini have a more complex topping, but you just use your imagination and use thing you enjoy..The only thing is the breads they are what is important, they should be  crusty and chewy and firm enough  so that it will not collapse with the topping.  One bruschetta I love is tomato, with avocado, red onion, evoo, lemon juice and salt and pepper Yummy..

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

ooohhh, okay, sounds good, but, fattening LOL. I guess I'll have to pass right now. But, I will definately come back to it.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

Texas, lots of times, I'll make the tomato and avocado mix for the crostini and eat it rolled up in lteeuce instead of bread..I don't add much evoo and instead of lemon I add some rice vinegar..light and tasty treat and not as heavy calorie wise.You can also add a little cooked chicken or some canned tuna and have a really good salad this way too.

kadesma


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 27, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> 4-Mascarpone and smoked salmon, tine bit of dill
> 6-black olive paste and mozzarella, run under broiler
> kadesma


 
Mmm... they all sound good, but those two ^^^ sound just devine!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 27, 2006)

I make one with diced eggplant,onions sundried tomatoes and italian seasonings saute and put on crostini with some fresh mozarella and a little bit of feta run under broiler a bit.I can make a meal out of just about any kind of brushetta or crostini.You can make a quick bruschetta with some store bought pesto or olive tapenade,mozzarella and a slice of tomato.The possibilities are endless.
If you keep some of the sliced breads or toast in the freezer you can whip up a really nice snack for unexpected company etc.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I make one with diced eggplant,onions sundried tomatoes and italian seasonings saute and put on crostini with some fresh mozarella and a little bit of feta run under broiler a bit.I can make a meal out of just about any kind of brushetta or crostini.You can make a quick bruschetta with some store bought pesto or olive tapenade,mozzarella and a slice of tomato.The possibilities are endless.
> If you keep some of the sliced breads or toast in the freezer you can whip up a really nice snack for unexpected company etc.


jp,
like the eggplant idea..we love eggplant so I'll add that to my list...I'm with you on making a meal out of the  crostini or bruschetta..I try to keep, grainy breads, ciabata, baguetts in the freezer all the time..I'm planning on making some baguetts this wek sometime so we can have crostini this coming sunday..

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I just found this one... sounds great to me.
> 
> ( Thanks to CDkitchen)
> 
> ...


Pds, it's any of the artisan breads..I love them all and it's fun to make up a tray using several different breads...
Love the looks of this recipe Pds, made a copy and will try most likely this sunday. Thanks

kadesma


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank kadesma! I also love eggplant in any form.I once had an eggplant stuffing this lady made 33 years ago I was only 15 but I thought it was the best stuff I ever had.Do you have a recipe?


----------



## mish (Feb 27, 2006)

If you could call me, I could tell you faster than I can type.  

Here's a blast from the (DC) past  

Mozzarella S'mores (Mozzarella, basil, tomatoes)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/mozzarella-smores-12940.html?highlight=mozzarella+s%27mores

In the appy catagory, I posted a recipe for Spanish Mushroom Tapas - You can use the bread of choice.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/majorcan-mushroom-tapas-19305.html?highlight=tapas

In my files, I remember a strawberry crostini - could look it up if you like. (If I recall, strawberries, spinach leaves, mozzarella? & balsamic.?)

Tapenade

Pate

Caponata

Marinated artichokes hearts (or asparagus), roasted red peppers, black olives, onions

Smoked salmon + anything, lol on foccacia, maybe

Not really crostini, and sitting on a muffin, but they make me smile Any excuse for chocolate, right?  :








*S'Morffins*





- 6 English Muffins lightly toasted and buttered
- 8 milk chocolate bars (1.55 ounces each) divided
- 3 cups miniature marshmallows, divided
- 3 pints super-premium vanilla ice cream
- 1-1/2 cups coarsely chopped and toasted walnuts, divided
- hot fudge or caramel sauce, warmed (optional)


Place muffins on foil-lined baking sheet. Break chocolate bars into squares. Top each muffin half with eight (8) chocolate squares. Broil, in preheated broiler, to just lightly melt chocolate. Arrange 1/4 cup marshmallows on each muffin half; press into melted chocolate. Broil muffins about 6 inches from heat source, until the marshmallows are puffed and golden brown and chocolate has melted. Scoop ice cream onto prepared muffin halves; then top with 2 tablespoons walnuts. Spoon heated fudge or caramel sauce over each S’morffin, if desired. Serve immediately. 

TIP: Rotate pan to toast marshmallows evenly. 

Serves 12


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Thank kadesma! I also love eggplant in any form.I once had an eggplant stuffing this lady made 33 years ago I was only 15 but I thought it was the best stuff I ever had.Do you have a recipe?


I don't have a recipe for eggplant stuffing, but I have one I make for my kids that we call eggplant sandwiches..It's simple, I dip eggplant in flour, then egg then seasoned breadcrumbs, then fry in evoo. I lay the slices on a lightly oiled cookie sheet, then put a slice of provolone on then top with another slice of eggplant,  I then make a lemon,butter,parsley, white wine sauce to pour over the top, I don't put much of the sauce maybe a tablespoon on each sandwich..It's also good as is without a sauce and a nice marinara works well too. Me I just eat as is without sauce or anything but a little salt..

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Mmm... they all sound good, but those two ^^^ sound just devine!


Thanks Grumblebee 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> If you could call me, I could tell you faster than I can type.
> 
> Here's a blast from the (DC) past
> 
> ...


Oh boy now you've really got me going  Anything you'd like to post is whooo Hooo with me..You have the best recipes..I love it, it makes me think, instead of using oldies we are tired of..The strawberry one sounds yummy...

kadesma


----------



## corazon (Feb 27, 2006)

I like crostini with goat cheese & a creamy marsala mushroom.  I used to be able to find this artisian bread with pears & hazelnuts, it was divine with the goat cheese & mushroom combo.  To make the mushrooms just saute with rosemary  and s&p until the liquid is mostly gone, throw in some sweet marsala wait and again wait until the liquid evaporates.  Then add a little cream and some flour or roux to thicken if you need to or you can let it cook down.  Also good on noodles with shaved gruyere.

I think roasted garlic & brie stuck under the broiler would be good too.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I like crostini with goat cheese & a creamy marsala mushroom. I used to be able to find this artisian bread with pears & hazelnuts, it was divine with the goat cheese & mushroom combo. To make the mushrooms just saute with rosemary and s&p until the liquid is mostly gone, throw in some sweet marsala wait and again wait until the liquid evaporates. Then add a little cream and some flour or roux to thicken if you need to or you can let it cook down. Also good on noodles with shaved gruyere.
> 
> I think roasted garlic & brie stuck under the broiler would be good too.


Cora,
sounds wonderful and we are going to try it...We're getting some great ideas here..Thanks

kadesma


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 27, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Not really crostini, and sitting on a muffin, but they make me smile Any excuse for chocolate, right?  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh. My. Gosh.   That looks so yummy. My neice's birthday is next week... maybe I should make her a batch of those!!!


----------



## corazon (Feb 27, 2006)

let me know how you like it! I love the salty & sweet combination of the tart goat cheese and sweet mushrooms. Sounds like I will have to make it soon too! It has been a long time since I've made it. dh doesn't like goat cheese so I will make it next time he works. Thanks for the reminder!  Maybe in the future we should have a crostini night dine with us!


----------



## mish (Feb 27, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Oh boy now you've really got me going Anything you'd like to post is whooo Hooo with me..You have the best recipes..I love it, it makes me think, instead of using oldies we are tired of..The strawberry one sounds yummy...
> 
> kadesma


 
I'll be back  (California joke).  Thanks, kads.  We like all the same 'stuff'.   (Couldn't resist showing you the s'morffins  -- the name just cracks me up)


----------



## mish (Feb 27, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Oh. My. Gosh.  That looks so yummy. My neice's birthday is next week... maybe I should make her a batch of those!!!


 
Thank you grumblebee. They look so irresistible, I may put the pic on my fridge, after I lick the screen.  Hope you and your little ones like them.


----------



## Constance (Feb 27, 2006)

How about caramelized onions, anchovy, and sliced black olive? 

Another topping I like is a slice of grilled or oven roasted tomato (EVOO, dried oregano, salt, pepper and minced garlic) with grated parmesan on top. 

I also like just a slice of fresh, homegrown tomato with salt, pepper and Hendrickson's Salad Dressing. It's a store-bought, calorie-free dressing made with balsomic vinegar, assorted herbs and seasoning, and just a splash of olive oil...quite delicious. If you can find it, give it a try. 

Here's one of my favorite recipes, that's delicious with crostini, or whatever you have:

Creole Mushrooms 

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients
1/4 c Red wine
2 ea Garlic cloves, minced
1 ts Oregano
1 md Onion, diced
1 ea Green bell pepper, diced
1 ea Jalapeno pepper, chopped
1 md Tomato, diced
1 lb small, whole button mushrooms (larger mushrooms may be coarsly chopped)
1 tb Tomato paste
1/2 cup sliced black olives

Instructions:
1. Simmer the garlic, oregano & onion in the wine for 5 minutes. Add diced bell pepper & the jalapeno pepper. Cook, stirring frequently, for 2 minutes.
2. Add tomatoes & cook for another 5 minutes. Finally add the mushrooms, black olives & the tomato paste. 
Cook until the sauce is thickened. 

Serve hot with toasted pita triangles or baguette slices.

*Note: I really like to saute the mushrooms in a bit of olive oil before I add them to the mix. This is really good stuff!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> How about caramelized onions, anchovy, and sliced black olive?
> 
> Another topping I like is a slice of grilled or oven roasted tomato (EVOO, dried oregano, salt, pepper and minced garlic) with grated parmesan on top.
> 
> ...


Connie this looks wonderful, with all the great ideas, sunday dinner just might turn into a crostini party.. I also like the anchovy,black olive and carmalized onion idea..Emmm Thanks Connie..

kadesma


----------



## Constance (Feb 27, 2006)

You sure are welcome, my friend!  

My husband is working second shift tonight. I was up all morning, and my body is hurting. But I have leftover chicken breasts calling me, that I need to do something with so he'll have a decent lunch tomorrow. I was thinking enchilada casserole, but it might turn into chicken salad. Guess I'd better get some eggs boiling.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> You sure are welcome, my friend!
> 
> My husband is working second shift tonight. I was up all morning, and my body is hurting. But I have leftover chicken breasts calling me, that I need to do something with so he'll have a decent lunch tomorrow. I was thinking enchilada casserole, but it might turn into chicken salad. Guess I'd better get some eggs boiling.


Ouch Connie, same boat here, winter weather makes my bones ache...Hope you feel better tomorrow.

kadesma


----------



## sattie (Feb 27, 2006)

*Great!*

I see so many variations... I just have to add another!  This is my fav!


*Creamy Shrimp Crostini*

40 1/2 inch thick baguette slices
2 tblsp olive oil
1 8 oz. package cream cheese
1/2 cup mayo
3 tblsp dijon mustard
1 lb cooked, peeled, deveined, coarsely chopped  shrimp
1/2 cup minced scallions
1 1/2 tblsp chopped fresh dill
1 tsp grated lemon peel
chopped fresh parsley (optional)

Preheat broiler and lightly brush each side of baguette slice with olive oil.

Arrange on baking sheet and broil until lightly toasted.... about 1 minute.

Using electric mixer, beat cream cheese, mayo, and mustard in large bowl.  By hand, mix in shrimp, scallions, dill, and lemon zest.  Season with salt and pepper.  Can be made 1 day ahead.  Store toasts in airtight container at room temp.  Cover shrimp mixture and chill.

To serve:  Spread 1 tblsp (or more!) shrimp mixture atop each toast.  Arrange crostini on baking sheet:  broil until shrimp mixture begins to brown... top with parsley.... can also be served cold atop toast.  

Note:  I usually only toast one side of the baguette toasts.  I spread the shrimp mixture on the untoasted side so that when it is placed under the broiler, it does not burn... but gets lightly toasted along with the shrimp mixture.

Just wonderful... shrimp mixture can be eaten all by itself!!!!  YUM!  Enjoy!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 28, 2006)

Sattie,
another great crostini idea..Can hardly wait to give your recipe a try. Thanks for sharing.

kadesma


----------



## mish (Mar 19, 2006)

This is one of the recipes I was thinking about & wanted to try during the summer, but time got away from me.  

*Strawberry Bruschetta*

12 slices French bread, cut 1/2 inch thick 
1/3 cup butter, softened 
1/3 cup packed brown sugar 
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
12 slices (about 12 ounces) Brie cheese 
1 1/2 pounds (about 4 to 5 cups) sliced stemmed strawberries 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup sliced almonds, toasted 

Heat oven to 375ºF. 

Spread 1 side of each bread slice with butter; arrange, butter side up, on large baking sheet. In small bowl, combine sugar and cinnamon; sprinkle 1 teaspoon over each slice of bread. Reserve remaining sugar mixture. Toast bread in oven for 5 minutes. Remove from oven. Top each with 1 slice cheese; return to oven. Bake an additional 4 to 6 minutes or until cheese is melted.

Meanwhile, in large bowl, combine strawberries, vanilla and remaining sugar mixture; toss lightly. Place two bruschetta on each serving plate. Spoon 1/3 cup strawberry mixture over each; sprinkle with almonds. Serve immediately. Makes 6 servings


To toast almonds, spread in even layer on baking sheet. Bake in 350°F oven for 5 to 10 minutes or until light golden brown, stirring once or twice for even browning.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 20, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> This is one of the recipes I was thinking about & wanted to try during the summer, but time got away from me.
> 
> *Strawberry Bruschetta*
> 
> ...


Mish,
I just bought some lucious sweet strawberries, so you do know, I'm going to have some withint the next several days..  Heavens this looks so good I could go make some right now..But then of course I'd hae to share and I want to give this a try all by my lonesome,,Thanks friend..This does look yummy and it's different from yur everyday savory crostini or bruschetta.. Will let you know how they are.

kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Mar 20, 2006)

hey, where's all the paisano recipes? rdg, urmaniac? a dove?

i always thought that crostini was toasted slices of olive oiled italian bread, and bruschetta is what you made with them, by rubbing and/or spooning toppings onto the crostini.

there's been lots of great things mentioned here so far, so i'll go another route. i've had lots of appy's, pu pu platters, and tapas over the years, and have made up some of my own weird combos.

crostini is only the canvas for the toppings for bruschetta, much like tapas, or a modern day amuse bouche, so if you want to get funky, try bruschetta fusion....

norwegian/italian: garlic rubbed crostini topped with chopped wine and onion pickled herring

japanese/french: bonito shavings atop boursin and scallions

thai/italian: chopped blanched squid with cilantro, raw garlic, and chopped sundried tomatoes, drizzled with evoo.

american/italian: cubes of buffalo chicken with melted mozzarella and prosciutto


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 25, 2006)

This is one of my favorites that I developed from one that's served at one of my favorite bistro restaurants.  I frequently make it for supper along with a green salad:

Crab & Artichoke Crostini 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

One 6-ounce can crabmeat
One 15-ounce can artichoke hearts, drained & chopped
2 Tablespoons mayonnaise
2 Tablespoons sour cream
Ground cayenne pepper to taste
Paprika (optional)
Approx. 2 cups grated Parmesan cheese
Six 1" thick diagonal slices of an Italian or French baguette

Mix first 4 ingredients together, along with a few dashes of cayenne pepper to taste. Stir in one cup of grated Parmesan.

Spread mixture thickly on top of slices of bread, top with additional cup of Parmesan cheese, & sprinkle lightly with a little additional cayenne pepper, or regular paprika.

Bake in oven for approx. 15 minutes or until heated through. If you prefer a browner topping, you can broil the pieces briefly.

Serve as an appetizer, or as a light supper along with a green salad.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 25, 2006)

Another favorite crostini/bruschetta topping of mine is canned drained & rinsed cannelini beans mixed with a little sauteed Swiss Chard, garlic, olive oil, & crushed red pepper flakes; then topped with a little fresh grated parmesan.


----------



## mish (Mar 25, 2006)

*Bruschetta with Garlic Cream -- Bruschetta con Crema di Aglio*

2 large heads garlic
2 tablespoons olive oil
A sprig of fresh thyme
Thinly sliced toasted bread
Grilled marinated eggplant or peppers, and sliced tomatoes
Preheat oven to 400 F. 

Wrap the heads of garlic in aluminum foil and roast them for 40 minutes. As soon as they have cooled enough to be handled, squeeze the pulp from the garlic cloves, and blend it with the olive oil. Transfer the mixture to a serving bowl. Strip the leaves from the sprig of thyme and sprinkle them over the cream. 

Serve at once with thinly sliced toasted bread, and eggplant, grilled peppers, and tomatoes.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 25, 2006)

Breezy and Mish,
I love both of your ideas..We make crostini and bruschetta often and I'll ad your ideas to what I have. I can see we are in for a treat with all of your recipes...Thank you both.

kadesma


----------



## ironchef (Apr 9, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> hey, where's all the paisano recipes? rdg, urmaniac? a dove?
> 
> i always thought that crostini was toasted slices of olive oiled italian bread, and bruschetta is what you made with them, by rubbing and/or spooning toppings onto the crostini.


 
Hopefully, RDG can step in and clear this up, but I've always known it as almost the same as Bucky. When I was at the the Italian restaurant we served a Caccuico with Crostini, basically an olive oil and garlic toast. It was served with one slice of toasted ciabatta and each slice of ciabatta was cut in half so each order got two crostinis. For our Bruschetta appetizer we would use grilled, whole slices of ciabatta. Each order recieved two whole slices or two bruschetta. 

I think what differentiates the two is both size and cooking method. Crostini literally means "little crusts" so I think it refers to small pieces of bread made into toast. Normally crostini is made by either frying them in a pan or on a griddle. For bruschetta to be bruschetta, I believe the slices of bread needs to be grilled, and the slices are left whole and not cut up into smaller or bite sized pieces.


----------



## jpinmaryland (May 14, 2006)

This ones from a Mario Batali episode: 

Black cabbage bruschetta
6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil plus 4 tablespoons 
2 cloves garlic, thinly sliced, plus 2 peeled whole cloves 
2 bunches cavolo nero (or kale), chopped into 1-inch ribbons 
4 slices country bread, 1-inch thick 
1/2 pound pecorino toscano 
 
Preheat the grill or broiler. 
In a 12 to 14-inch saute pan, heat the 6 tablespoons olive oil and the garlic slices together over medium heat, until the garlic begins to soften. Add the cavolo all at once, stirring to keep the garlic from settling at the bottom. Cover the pan and allow the cabbage to cook until soft, about 8 to 10 minutes. 
 
That's it, sounds good havent tried it yet.
 
Meanwhile, grill or toast the bread. Rub 1 side of each toasted bread slice with raw garlic. Place 1 slice of bread in 4 shallow bowls and top each slice with a large spoonful of the cabbage mixture. Drizzle each bruschetta with 1 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil and shave pecorino over each portion


----------

